# A68a



## StormRic (15 Dez 2020 às 05:35)

Era esperado que o iceberg A68a se desintegrasse em fragmentos menores.
Mas não aconteceu assim.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/19/c...icebergue-que-se-soltou-na-antarctida-1779519

https://www.publico.pt/2018/09/05/c...icebergue-que-se-soltou-na-antarctida-1843146

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg_A-68#/media/File:A-68A_in_open_waters_ESA22128000.jpeg






https://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/news-and-latest-activity/news/2020/december/08/20201208-giant-iceberg

https://www.publico.pt/2020/12/13/c...ntarctida-prestes-embater-georgia-sul-1942783

Compilação/animação time-lapse das imagens do satèlite Suomi, mostrando o movimento no último mês e meio:

E ontem estava assim próximo das Ilhas Geórgia do Sul:










https://www.google.com/maps/@-54.3423222,-36.8855767,127392m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=pt-PT

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg_A-68


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2020 às 09:39)

StormRic disse:


> Era esperado que o iceberg A68a se desintegrasse em fragmentos menores.
> Mas não aconteceu assim.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/19/c...icebergue-que-se-soltou-na-antarctida-1779519
> ...


Uau, é quase certo que vai colidir se continuar com o movimento... É muito provável ficar preso na plataforma continental devido à sua profundidade.


> Klaus Strübing, a scientist with the International Ice Charting Group (IICWG), thinks the iceberg might already be grounded. He reported that as of December 13, part of the iceberg was in waters just 76 meters deep. Time will tell if A-68A will stall on the shelf, or if the region’s complex ocean currents will carry the berg back out to sea and around the island.







https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/147664/iceberg-closes-in-on-south-georgia

A NASA tinha um post muito bom a explicar isto:

https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/147535/iceberg-a-68a-nears-south-georgia


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2020 às 21:22)

E não é que no final o que contou foram as correntes superciais . Também já começou a desintegrar-se.


----------

